# Master X Light non-catalog frame color



## zenmonkey (Oct 9, 2008)

I just started a build with my LBS here and on a Master X Light and the frame I chose was a color I had not seen in the catalog. 

It's a white frame with blue around the head tube. 

Anyone see a frame like this or have pictures? References?


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

*Ad20?*

Does it look like this one? This is paint scheme AD20. (Pic is from terry b's collection)


----------



## zenmonkey (Oct 9, 2008)

ctam said:


> Does it look like this one? This is paint scheme AD20. (Pic is from terry b's collection)


Bingo, looks a lot like that. although not 100% sure.

Pictures will follow...


----------

